# First Trout on a Fly



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks to all those that responded to my questions in my other post. Your input was most helpful. 

Here is my fir first trout on a fly. I caught him on about my fourth cast using a bead head copper john. I caught him from a beaver pond on the Middle Fork of the South Platte River at about 10,550 ft. elevation. That is way up there for this born and raised SE Texas boy. The other pic is little rainbow I caught on a red San Juan worm.


I caught several other Brook trout and lost a couple more rainbows. All in all I count it a great success and wonderful adventure.


I have a lot to learn that's for sure.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations! That trip is one on my bucket list.

Cliff


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

awesome! nice fish!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good job, buddy!


pretty fish.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks every one. It was a great experience. One evening the brook trout were rising everywhere. No matter what I threw I could not get one to take. It really taught me that it is not as easy as some folks make it look!!!!!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Thanks every one. It was a great experience. One evening the brook trout were rising everywhere. No matter what I threw I could not get one to take. It really taught me that it is not as easy as some folks make it look!!!!!


Only thing harder than catching those fish is trying to make sense of the freshwater stream regulation booklet!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice! Good looking fish.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hurricane matt said:


> Only thing harder than catching those fish is trying to make sense of the freshwater stream regulation booklet!


or any of the tpwd regulations...


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nicely done. My annual trips to the little trout streams in Missouri are always humorous. Swapping my 8wt for a 3wt takes me some getting used to. Apparently you don't need to strip set 10" rainbows on 7x tippets.


----------

